# Dometic Microwave On Its Last Go Around



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

Does anybody have a good suggestion to replace my original dometic 950w microwave, with a new one. The door release is broken. How many watts can I bump up to without creating a power problem. Also I should remember having replaced my home microwave above the stove, but I forgot how that thing lifts off the wall. I have a 28rss (04) Thanks for the input. Ron.


----------



## Dairy-aire (Aug 4, 2005)

Mt.Zion said:


> Does anybody have a good suggestion to replace my original dometic 950w microwave, with a new one. The door release is broken. How many watts can I bump up to without creating a power problem. Also I should remember having replaced my home microwave above the stove, but I forgot how that thing lifts off the wall. I have a 28rss (04) Thanks for the input. Ron.


We just lost our Dometic over-the-range microwave, too. Have you figured out any solutions to replacing? It will be tough to camp without my microwave!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Is your microwave part of the exhaust hood or does it sit on top of the hood? James


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Ours went out as well, it was a samsung. It was the kind that sat in a shelf above the exhaust fan. I went to best buy and got one that would fit in (bumped up 150 watts to 1100 watts) re-used the same vented grills to hold it in place. Works like a charm


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

The door latch on my microwave also recently stopped working. I took the microwave out of the OB and examined the cabinet. Two of the screws that hold the cabinet in place are of the "tamper proof" variety. I happen to have a set of bits and wrenches that I bought from Griot's Garage that will remove most of these types of fasteners. Sure enough, there was a bit that fit these two screws. I took the cabinet off and I immediately saw the problem. There was a plastic lever in the latching mechanism that was caught past dead center. One little flick of a finger and the problem was solved. The entire operation didn't take five minutes. My advice is see if you can remove the cabinet and have a look at the mechanism. You might have the same good luck that I did.


----------

